
Show HN: A job board for the remote workforce - jherg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-search/id1349523816?mt=8
======
jherg
Hi HN! I'm Jake, founder of Remotely
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id134952...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id1349523816?mt=8)). We are building a job board for the remote
workforce.

We're excited to hear your feedback and would love for you to check out our
app in the App Store!

------
swlkr
Congrats on shipping! It's tough out there for remote job sites after
remoteok.io and weworkremotely.com. Interesting approach going iOS first, good
luck!

~~~
jherg
Thanks! We’re passionate about remote work and believe this is just the
beginning for virtual teams. We think collaboration software will be a key
factor in enabling this growth.

------
one87
Is this a ios app only? Why don't you provide a webpage? I don't own any IOS
device and if I did, I would be reluctant installing yet another app.

~~~
jherg
Yes, we’re launching as iOS only to start. We do have a webpage
(hiredremotely.com), but for now it is a landing page for the app.

Why do you say you’d, “be reluctant installing yet another app”?

